# carver water heating problems



## mark7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all, looking for some help....when i put the water heater on the green light shows, i can hear the gas light but then the red light comes on and the gas goes out!!!!!

good job i had a solar camp shower when i went away, and we had some sun!!!!

thanks in advance     Mark


----------



## wynthesurfer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi
Best to look on Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds  under all carver cascade questions it will tell you all you need to know,Gary at arc systems is the expert and also repairs and sells spares for them.
It maybe just a low battery as it needs at least 11.4 volts to run.

Wyn


----------



## mark7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Wyn, thanks i will have a look. dont think it will be the battery, i have 2 x 110 amp battery and i keep them topped up but will have a look cos ya never know..

        Mark


----------



## winchman (Jun 19, 2010)

As above Arc Systems are fantastic, very helpful and cheap too


----------



## mark7 (Jun 19, 2010)

great thanks will have a look   Mark


----------



## spiritsfree (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a basic one......your external heater cover is off isn`t it ?

Geoff


----------



## mark7 (Jun 20, 2010)

It does not have one, i have had it working many times but just this year it stopped...think i will have to get a pro to help me out......


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Jun 20, 2010)

mark7 said:


> Hi all, looking for some help....when i put the water heater on the green light shows, i can hear the gas light but then the red light comes on and the gas goes out!!!!!
> 
> good job i had a solar camp shower when i went away, and we had some sun!!!!
> 
> thanks in advance     Mark



hi mark

heres a previous post of mine ..it may help 

i have just been getting my van ready for a couple of days away. All the tanks and boiler were drained down . I filled the cold water tank and ran the hot and cold water , cold was ok but as i hadnt closed the drain plug on the carver i (unsuprisingly) couldnt get water from the hot tap . Once i had closed it water came through ok ( huge relief , no burst pipes). I switched the boiler on but it cut out after the 10 second starting sequence ..i re tried about 20 times to no avail.  After reading the manuals etc i resorted to tinternet and found i wasnt the first person to do this. The problem is that the burner module fills with water splashing back from the drain valve, it can also happen during adverse weather apparently, So if your carver switches to the red light after 10 seconds or so that may be the problem. Easily sorted by removing the outside cover and inner plate which covers the module and drain the water off . Disclaimer ..........dont mess around with gas unless you are 100% confident in what you are doing , but this is no more difficult than changing a cylinder


----------



## mark7 (Jun 22, 2010)

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> hi mark
> 
> heres a previous post of mine ..it may help
> 
> i have just been getting my van ready for a couple of days away. All the tanks and boiler were drained down . I filled the cold water tank and ran the hot and cold water , cold was ok but as i hadnt closed the drain plug on the carver i (unsuprisingly) couldnt get water from the hot tap . Once i had closed it water came through ok ( huge relief , no burst pipes). I switched the boiler on but it cut out after the 10 second starting sequence ..i re tried about 20 times to no avail.  After reading the manuals etc i resorted to tinternet and found i wasnt the first person to do this. The problem is that the burner module fills with water splashing back from the drain valve, it can also happen during adverse weather apparently, So if your carver switches to the red light after 10 seconds or so that may be the problem. Easily sorted by removing the outside cover and inner plate which covers the module and drain the water off . Disclaimer ..........dont mess around with gas unless you are 100% confident in what you are doing , but this is no more difficult than changing a cylinder




Thanks  ALLERDALECHEF, will look in to this, i am thinking it could be the module as well, thanks again will let you all know how i get on and may help someone aswel...


----------



## barryd (Jun 22, 2010)

I had the same problem with my 1996 Kontiki.  It needed a new unit as water had got in and corroded it.  £150 fitted by Leisurtech in Clitheroe.  Been fine ever since.


----------



## mark7 (Jun 27, 2010)

HOW MUCH.......wow but if it needs it...having a chap look at it when i get back, in whitby now then of up Scotland for a week, good job i have a couple of solar showers....


----------

